# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  ever had a fake with all numbers matching??

## ninesecz

Just wondering has anyone ever got something and had it be fake even though the numbers match?
The Pharmeceutical company that produced my stuff has a place on thier website that you can type in the number on each satchet and it will tell you if it is real or not! I am sure a few of you know the company I am speaking of. Ever had someone actually make duplicates of the satchets and the label?

All 4 satchets have different #'s on them and the site says they are all GTG.

and still in original packaging. D-bol (100-10mg per satchet)
Anavar (50 10mg per satchet)

Not wporried just making sure

----------


## CHAP

I hate gear in those things. Got some 1 time and it was worthless. Not trying to make your day bad just my experience.

----------


## ninesecz

Yeh but I see this company selling all over the place. UG people and people on the web! Must be a decent product if most all places are carrying it

----------

